# WEF grand prix videos?



## dally (Jun 1, 2010)

Simple question, 

I keep hearing people talking about the WEF Grand prix , and obviously, i missed the live of it.

Is there any channel, any website , anywhere that we can find the videos of the tours of every riders?


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

This is the only website I am aware of where you can watch videos. 

FEI TV | Home | Welcome to FEI TV


----------

